# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Hỏi về CNC mini dùng bánh trượt dây đai răng. Hồ Chí Minh !!!

## tranhai88

Anh chị biết mua cái vòng nhựa để gắn vào vòng bi (6 x 12 x6 mm) làm bánh xe trượt này ở đâu không ? Em ở Hồ Chí Minh, tiện thể cái vòng nhựa đó gọi là gì ? Em cảm ơn các anh chị nhiều !!!

----------


## Tuanlm

cái này đặt gia công được mà

----------

